# ? for Facebook users w/ clothing lines



## CxCthreads (Dec 2, 2008)

When you set up your Facebook did you need to make it under a fan page off of your own Facebook acct? Or is it possible to set it up under the name of the clothing company?
ALSO, is it possible to make it where your facebook URL is facebook.com/(clothing company name) or maybe i'm too used to Myspace?

Thanks


----------



## AeresClothing (Sep 3, 2009)

On the main page of Facebook their should be a link for Celebrities, Bands, and Businesses to sign up.

It was a little confusing when I set up mine. For some reason my Facebook fanpage is like facebook.com/aeresclothing/209384808 or something.

I'm like you. Using MySpace for years before trying out Facebook makes things so confusing.


----------



## Retro Campaigns (Jun 27, 2008)

Go to:

Create a Page | Facebook

Here's info on obtaining a custom user name for your page:

Usernames: Facebook Pages | Facebook


----------



## CxCthreads (Dec 2, 2008)

Retro Campaigns said:


> Go to:
> 
> Create a Page | Facebook
> 
> ...


Did you actually set yours up on its own or based off of your own profile? Is there more features if its on its own vs being underneath a personal profile? 
I currently have my clothing company under my own page but I just opened up a separate page for the company on its own and its saying in order to secure a username I have to be an administrator, is there anyway to make the new page have its own URL?

Appreciate the help! Facebook seems a little confusing.


----------



## Retro Campaigns (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm not sure I understand. You have your own Facebook Profile (under your own name), and you want a Facebook Page for your company, yes? I don't think I know what you mean by having your clothing company on your own page.

Basically, I have this:

1) Personal profile, nothing to do with the business really
2) My Retro Campaigns Facebook Page, that's not tied to my personal page (though obviously the login is the same).

Yes, you will be the administrator of your new Page, and actually now that I look at the link I posted about usernames, it looks like a Page (versus a Profile, which is your personal account) has to have 25 fans before you can change the name to www.facebook.com/yourcompanyname. Why they have that arbitrary rule I have no idea.

Yes you can do tons with a Page as opposed to a profile, not least of which is create ads for your business. Also, if you know a little HTML you can probably get the hang of FBML, which is Facebook's MarkUp Language. It's fairly similar and you can create apps with it or make boxes and tabs for your Page with an app called Static FBML which reads and can display HTML/FBML. The "Welcome!" page (my Page's landing tab) is just a Static FBML box with HTML in it.

Page development is all relatively new, so there's a lot of experimenting and pushing the envelope. It's fun. Mine is a work in progress; I have a couple more little things to add before I'm satisfied.


----------



## CxCthreads (Dec 2, 2008)

Retro Campaigns said:


> I'm not sure I understand. You have your own Facebook Profile (under your own name), and you want a Facebook Page for your company, yes? I don't think I know what you mean by having your clothing company on your own page.
> 
> Basically, I have this:
> 
> ...


Right, the way I have my company page set up is under my personal profile like yours where the login is the same. for both. 
I was asking if I went and set up the business page on its own (w/ a different login) would there be more options and would I still be able to change the URL?


----------



## Andy the Logo (Sep 1, 2009)

we set our facebook page up as a group that people could join, as this seemed like a good way to go.

Andy


----------



## Retro Campaigns (Jun 27, 2008)

CxCthreads said:


> Right, the way I have my company page set up is under my personal profile like yours where the login is the same. for both.
> I was asking if I went and set up the business page on its own (w/ a different login) would there be more options and would I still be able to change the URL?


If you created it as its own Facebook Page, then no it wouldn't be any different than if you had logged out and started a page from scratch. Same options. If you post your Page address we'll be able to see for sure.

edit: Never mind, I found it. Yes you should be able to change the name and you have the same options as any Facebook Page.


----------



## Roaringram (Jul 9, 2009)

Yo man, definitely set it up using your facebook account. I did it both ways and I found the other way is easier, because it's not physically tied to your facebook, but that way you can set up mobile updates, and I found it's easier to "suggest" the page to your friends, and personally, I just like being able log in under mine, and be able to handle everything from one login rather than switching back and forth. But either way you have all the same features (except the mobile updates one).


----------



## CxCthreads (Dec 2, 2008)

Retro Campaigns said:


> Go to:
> 
> Create a Page | Facebook
> 
> ...


Another question for you, since I have fans on my page and if I add them, would they be seeing my personal page as well?


----------



## Retro Campaigns (Jun 27, 2008)

CxCthreads said:


> Another question for you, since I have fans on my page and if I add them, would they be seeing my personal page as well?


Add them as friends you mean? Then yes they'd see your personal profile, but people can click "Become a fan" on your Page and they just become fans, there's not anything to add.


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

Check out this website. 30 Days 3000 Fans

I think Rodney posted a link to it on Twitter a while back. It is fantastic and takes you through steps to create a successful facebook fan page for your brand.


----------



## CxCthreads (Dec 2, 2008)

Retro Campaigns said:


> Add them as friends you mean? Then yes they'd see your personal profile, but people can click "Become a fan" on your Page and they just become fans, there's not anything to add.


So if I'm understanding correctly, unlike Myspace I wouldn't be able to proactively reach out to people and add them (w/out them seeing my page), I have to pretty much spread the link around to build up the friends base that way?

That would probably be the major benefit to starting an actual facebook page for the business, correct?


----------



## Retro Campaigns (Jun 27, 2008)

CxCthreads said:


> So if I'm understanding correctly, unlike Myspace I wouldn't be able to proactively reach out to people and add them (w/out them seeing my page), I have to pretty much spread the link around to build up the friends base that way?
> 
> That would probably be the major benefit to starting an actual facebook page for the business, correct?


You as an individual can "friend" anyone and they will have access to your personal profile, without anything to do with your Page.

You as a Page administrator can market/advertise/link your Page (www.facebook.com/yourcompany) anywhere and people can become fans and interact on the page without ever seeing your personal profile. In fact your posts on your Page won't even have your name, it just looks like Your Company posted a link or made a comment.

Additionally, anyone can view your Page, whether or not they are Facebook users (they can't interact of course); whereas non-Facebook users can only see a limited version of your personal profile.

I would say if you want to use Facebook for business, definitely start a Page. It's fun, too.


----------



## Crowns (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for all your Answers, It is very helpful to us!


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Andy the Logo said:


> we set our facebook page up as a group that people could join, as this seemed like a good way to go.
> 
> Andy


I think a FB page is generally better for a business than an FB group. With a page you have the ability to send an "update" to all of your fans. It is also handy for syncing your FB updates to your twitter feed. 

For you Zazzle users, there is also an app that ties your Zazzle shop to your fan page.


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for all your posts, but I m still kind of confused.

Recently I opened a FB page for my business but found myself very limited. I couldn't search, send DMs, nothing. The only way to promote the page was through paid advertisement and every time I tried to do anything new, it would just prompt me to turn it into personal and there's no going back to a fan page. Frustrating !!!

If I understand this thread correctly, I can open a personal page and from there open a Business Fan Page. Is that correct ?


----------



## Retro Campaigns (Jun 27, 2008)

dee305 said:


> Thanks for all your posts, but I m still kind of confused.
> 
> Recently I opened a FB page for my business but found myself very limited. I couldn't search, send DMs, nothing. The only way to promote the page was through paid advertisement and every time I tried to do anything new, it would just prompt me to turn it into personal and there's no going back to a fan page. Frustrating !!!
> 
> If I understand this thread correctly, I can open a personal page and from there open a Business Fan Page. Is that correct ?


Well, as a company-created Facebook Page (versus a personal profile), you probably won't have access to some features that regular uses have (that's my suspicion anyway; I don't have any experience having a Page but not a profile).

Presumably then the only way you could promote your Page on Facebook would be via ads as you discovered. Facebook ads are great, though, and if you haven't investigated them you might be surprised at how much you can do with a little bit of money. However, outside of Facebook, you can link to your Page from your Web site, with Twitter, Myspace, etc.

Also my guess is that Facebook isn't prompting you to turn your Page into a personal profile, but rather to create a new personal profile for yourself, separate from the Page. It's easy enough to do, and even if you choose to only use it to access Facebook features as they relate to your business it might be useful for you (versus using it as a social/friend thing).


----------



## RossP (Oct 7, 2009)

You have to sign up for a facebook "Page" rather than a standard user account.


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

Roaringram said:


> Yo man, definitely set it up using your facebook account. I did it both ways and I found the other way is easier, because it's not physically tied to your facebook,


I dont understand what are the two options? 

Wow, I fing FB a bit confusing and havent been able to find a customer service, just blogs of ppl posting questions and other members trying to help.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

dee305 said:


> Thanks for all your posts, but I m still kind of confused.
> 
> Recently I opened a FB page for my business but found myself very limited. I couldn't search, send DMs, nothing. The only way to promote the page was through paid advertisement and every time I tried to do anything new, it would just prompt me to turn it into personal and there's no going back to a fan page. Frustrating !!!
> 
> If I understand this thread correctly, I can open a personal page and from there open a Business Fan Page. Is that correct ?


Yes, you can create a business fan page from a personal profile, that is how I set mine up. "Promoting" your page is up to you, you have to drive people to the page and convince them to become a fan. 

A while back I used $200 of free FB advertising coupons, setup 2 ads, 1 pointing to my site, and 1 pointing to my fb fan page. I gained 300 fans in 2 weeks.. 

Once you have the fans, post up updates to the wall. I don't know exactly how it works, but my page apparently comes up when fans log into fb. (I'm surmising this from the "came from" link in my website stats. 

Also send out updates to all of your fans in one shot. Be careful not to spam your fans or they will unfan you. Only send updates for important changes such as sales or coupon codes. 

Post up some designs and start a discussion. It will give you important feedback on what your fans like/dislike about your design. 

Start a photo album & post your new designs there. Allow your fans to post up pics of fans wearing your shirts. 

There really is no good fb faq on running a business page, you just kinda have to test and tweak and figure it out yourself...


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's some other stuff I thought i'd mention:

When you create a business fan page off your personal profile, fans do not see or know the identity of the personal page. In other words, if you send out updates, it comes from your business page and not your personal profile. When you post notes or on the wall it only says your business name. 

There are tons of free facebook ads coupons, you just have to sift through the junk and find a working code, google: facebook ads coupon, or facebook ads coupon code

From your personal profile, search for some fb groups that are related to your niche. Post a link to your fan page to get people to come over there and become a fan. Be careful with this, as you will be posting with your personal profile, and YES, your post & identity will show up on google searches for your business name. (That's why I use a faux profile for linking on group pages, lol.)

Make sure you have a link on your website with a fb badge to drive people to your fan page.

Entice folks to become a fan by offering FB only promotions. The occasional freebie or run contests. The possibilities of using these social networking sites are endless as long as you put your mind to it. 

Here is a cool site I found on how to maximize FB for converting fans to sales: 30 Days 3000 Fans


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Lol, one more thing I just thought of, if you decide to try out facebook ads, (you'd be dumb not to use up some free coupons) I found out that your keywords are targeted to fb users based on what they put on their "info" page. In other words, if a user puts "I love playing *tennis*" on their info page, and one of your keywords is tennis, that's how that "impression" is getting to that person. 

Make sure your ad image is eye catching as most people are immune to the ads. (My girlfriend didn't even know there were ads on facebook lol.) I only used a picture of the flag of my niche country, and it seems to work really well.

I see fb is doing larger banner type ads, which I haven't tried yet, but I will be running a massive campaign for the holiday season...


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

chobay said:


> When you create a business fan page off your personal profile, fans do not see or know the identity of the personal page. In other words, if you send out updates, it comes from your business page and not your personal profile. When you post notes or on the wall it only says your business name.


Wow, thanks, much appreciated 
Let me ask you a question, when u create a business page from your personal profile, are all ur friends transfered as fans automatically or do yo have to invite them?


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

chobay said:


> Make sure your ad image is eye catching as most people are immune to the ads. (My girlfriend didn't even know there were ads on facebook lol.) I only used a picture of the flag of my niche country, and it seems to work really well.


Lol,  I myself had opened up an account to try to learn FB and didnt realize there were ads until I read some thread about FB marketing.


----------



## TimeWithoutTheE (Mar 31, 2007)

Okay I am still confused lol
Can we make up a plus and minus of doing facebook from the different ways?
I dont wana get stuck doing the wrong thing for my line and FB is super confusing compared to myspace haha


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

TimeWithoutTheE said:


> Okay I am still confused lol


I M WITH TIM ON THIS ONE 

From a personal profile (which I opened one) how can I create the Fanpage?

These may be obvious questions , so thank you for your patience


----------



## IAMTHETREND (Oct 31, 2008)

facebook pages can definitely be confusing! But to setup a facebook PAGE from your profile page you:

Open your profile page, at the lower left hand corner of the screen you should see a tab that says Applications, click that

You then should see a option for Ads and Pages, click that. From there I believe you will be able to see a option that says PAGES, click that and then click + Create Page

Hope that helps!

Also I was thinking about trying out that 3,000 followers in 30days program, has anyone honestly used that and it worked? I really dont want to give $20 to someone for nothing!


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

IAMTHETREND said:


> Also I was thinking about trying out that 3,000 followers in 30days program, has anyone honestly used that and it worked? I really dont want to give $20 to someone for nothing!


Thanks for your help, FB is definitely confusing 

As far as the 30 days/3,000 followers on the following link you can see the whole article here (copy & paste, i dont know how to post a link ) 30 Days 3000 Fans just continue clicking "next entry" at the bottom of each page. On each day, just click "read the rest of this entry" to see the whole day's lesson.

So the whole article is actually online now, the author published it one day at a time. I m only halfway through it and even though I could see the whole thing online, by day 3 or 4 I paid the $20 just as a way to say "thank you" and to support the author for such a wonderful article.

When you read the intro. you'll see that they dont promise 3,000 followers. There is no math equation and in the end is up to you to use your skills, wits and creativity to attract the fans. But the article does covers a number of basics that I think everyone in business should read at least once. I think is great


----------



## IAMTHETREND (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks a ton for the heads up! ill definitely look into this!


----------



## IAMTHETREND (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey Dee305, I have been trying to figure out what you are telling me, of how to view the articles for free, but cant seem to get it...

I will definitely buy the book if its worth it, i just want to see some sample days! any help would be great!


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

No prob, its easy. Click on this link: 30 Days 3000 Fans

That is the introduction. i.e. the first entry "Introduction To The 3,000...."
you ll see a paragraph and click on "Read the rest of this entry »" and you can read the whole entry.

it will be like that for everyday of the 30 day process

once you've read the first two introductory articles, on the lower right hand you'll see Next Entries »
click on it and you'll start from day 1 and just continue reading the article for each day and once you're done Next Entries » will take you to the next set of days.

Each day's entry has links to other articles within that are as good as the day's lesson's itself. These complementary articles actually expand in detail the days lesson.

So like I said, if you have limited time it may take a couple of days to get through it, but once again its worth it.

If you have any questions let me know


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

One more thing, many of the individual's comments on the bottom of the articles are very good too.


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

Roaringram said:


> Yo man, definitely set it up using your facebook account. I did it both ways and I found the other way is easier, because it's not physically tied to your facebook, but that way you can set up mobile updates, and I found it's easier to "suggest" the page to your friends, and personally, I just like being able log in under mine, and be able to handle everything from one login rather than switching back and forth. But either way you have all the same features (except the mobile updates one).


I agree. Much easier this way.


----------



## IAMTHETREND (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks a ton for that info!


----------



## CxCthreads (Dec 2, 2008)

Retro Campaigns said:


> You as an individual can "friend" anyone and they will have access to your personal profile, without anything to do with your Page.
> 
> You as a Page administrator can market/advertise/link your Page (www.facebook.com/yourcompany) anywhere and people can become fans and interact on the page without ever seeing your personal profile. In fact your posts on your Page won't even have your name, it just looks like Your Company posted a link or made a comment.
> 
> ...


So I went ahead and started a business page as well because I like being able to seek out people to add vs. waiting for them to come to me. One thing I noticed though is that every time I add someone I get those annoying Captcha password things where I have to enter in a password to add somebody. I tried sending in my cell number to not have to enter these and did not receive the code that they said they would be texting to me. What i'm wondering is, is there anyway around this? Reason I ask is bc on Myspace I can add about 30 people and then come across a Captcha whereas Facebook seems to be a bit more private with them popping up everytime.


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

Try a different cell phone #. I have a Metro PCS and tried it like 4 times & never got a text.

Then one time I tried entering my gf's cell (she's got Sprint) and got the text right away. So try another phone.

Once you use a number to verify an account, FB assigns it to that account and just like an email it will not allow u to use it for any other account.

Hope this helps


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, it's been a while.

Now Facebook is all different and changing every day with "improvements", lol. We would have to take a vote to figure if they have improved, hah , hah,

The one thing I do like a lot now is being able to use Facebook as the Page, and all posts and comments show up as the Page and not the personal profile tied to it.

The main thing I currently dislike is "suggest to friends" is limited to administrators and has not been working for a few months.

It would be great to share our experience with Facebook over the last year.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

great post, i'll keep watching this one. check for the other posts regarding facebook & social networking. there's a great thread out there on this! actually, there's two of 'em.


----------



## berlinbonez (Oct 29, 2009)

I created a FB Page back at christmas. I never really worked out how to use it despite trawling through the thread here "making FB work for you". Now FB have saved me the bother- my page doesnt exist any more!!...Thats not very nice after all the hours I put in to it!!!
Anyone got any ideas what might have happend??


----------



## greivox (Mar 3, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, when setting up your page did you find doing it as a brand or a business to be the way to go? It has alot of options to choose from and can be a confusing choice. 

thanks


----------



## berlinbonez (Oct 29, 2009)

My Page WAS a "business", I didn´t notice the brand option


----------



## greivox (Mar 3, 2011)

I was leaning towards business but the brand was kinda appealing aswell. Why facebook why?! lol too many options.


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

Facebook can be confusing. Plus they change it around constantly without warning and we are kind of on our own.

In my experience FB is not a direct source that generates sales, but it is extremely important to have an active present. FB is a great way to communicate with your customers and vendors. It is a fun way to keep the market posted on what your company is doing, new products, contest, etc..


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

IAMTHETREND said:


> Hey Dee305, I have been trying to figure out what you are telling me, of how to view the articles for free, but cant seem to get it...
> 
> I will definitely buy the book if its worth it, i just want to see some sample days! any help would be great!



Funny I just met a designer who mentioned you at the ISS show. He is interested in our blanks and said that you are putting him in touch with the printer.

Allan right ? Btw, Dee305 is my original account, now is Relik Apparel as our business took a different direction. Rather than crating our own label, we are bringing to the market the "Affliction blank".

.


----------

